# build sheet



## 1bad69 (Dec 10, 2007)

Does anyone know where to look for a build sheet on a 69 GTO? Thanks


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I found one tucked up under the rear seat once
you can still get one from Pontiac for a fee


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Some have found build sheets on top of the gas tank as well, if that doesn't work Click here->Pontiac Historic Services


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

Mine was on top of my gas tank on my last car.... As soon as I touched it, it desintegrated.. 

PHS is worth every penny.


----------



## 1bad69 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Build sheets*

I did find my build sheet today, 2 actually. 1 under on the side of the rear seat back and 1 under the front passenger seat. Where do I decode the engine, trans. axle codes etc. Thanks!


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

PHS would give you the windows sticker for the car, but GTO Alley! seems to have alot of info about the vin and data plates.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

yep common places to hide theme was under the carpet, on top of the gas tank, under the back seat and betwin the back seat springs and seat covers, i know you can get a build sheet from phs but can i get one from pontiac?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ No, PHS is what you want. Pontiac will also tell you to contact PHS.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

Ive Heard To Look Under The Driverfront Carpet,under The Rear Seat,on Top Of Gas Tank,on Top Of The Glove Box


----------

